# [conky] dégradé execibar

## bivittatus

Bonjour à toutes et à tous!

J'ai posté ==> ça <== il y a un peu plus d'un mois dans une autre section, mais sans succès!

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée de comment résoudre mon tout petit problème?

Pour les non anglophones (mais je pense qu'il y en a peu... :Wink: ), je souhaite avoir un dégradé de couleur au niveau de ma barre de volume, du bleu utilisé à l'origine (pour 0%) au rouge (pour 100%).

Je n'ai rien trouvé à ce sujet...ma première idée est que ce n'est pas faisable, mais peut-être y a-t-il une astuce pour contourner le problème?

En attendant, voici un screenshot. Pour le fonctionnement, il y a unchangement de couleur de certaines parties suivant la valeur / condition.

Je peux mettre tout ça à disposition si besoin.

Merci à tous!!!  :Wink: 

N.B.: Ca m'apprendra à ne pas vouloir déranger dans cette section...pfffff  :Laughing: 

----------

